# How about your snow pics!



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

With the weather being that is....

cleared the car today, and then realised i probably wouldnt get it out of its little hole its burried itself into.
so, no photo adventure for me today... 



















since those are boring, some of last years snow


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

The last 2 once are straight money! Love them!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Endo- i remember those pic's from last year & thinking to myself back then exactly what i though again just now...

... "Wow nice pic's & Cracking R32 mate"...

Si...:thumbsup:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a beautiful 32 you have there 

Looks so right with those wheels and at that hight and colour!

What do you do to keep the dreaded rot away? - I picked mine up yesterday and it's fresh off the boat and was shuddering at the thought of all that salt on its underside  I jet washed the underneath before putting it in the garage. Must have looked a right d ik jet washing in heavy snow!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Stagea Owners doing it with style!:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> Stagea Owners doing it with style!


LOL that is awesome!!!

I'd have ditched the mankini and gone with santa's willy warmer instead 


----

cheers for the compliments 
If it wasnt for the ice-speedbump from hell at the entrace to the main road, id' be out and about to test my new camera.


Would be great to see if anyone else has been out enjoying some fun in the snow:thumbsup:



T04Z GTR said:


> Endo- i remember those pic's from last year & thinking to myself back then exactly what i though again just now...
> 
> ... "Wow nice pic's & Cracking R32 mate"...
> 
> Si...:thumbsup:


thanks mate 
felt a bit silly reposting.. but i couldnt start a thread about snow pics without some actual ones in the snow 



git-r said:


> What do you do to keep the dreaded rot away? - I picked mine up yesterday and it's fresh off the boat and was shuddering at the thought of all that salt on its underside  I jet washed the underneath before putting it in the garage. Must have looked a right d ik jet washing in heavy snow!


LOL, its the height problem that's keeping me from going out  (ice+underside isnt a good thing)

I jet wash the car almost everytime i get home from being out in the winter, with the amount of salt they chucked down last year i was doing it till the summer almost.
lots and lots of spray grease too, on all the suspension bits and anything that hasnt been undersealed. 
While i'm hardly into detailing, i try and keep onto of all the door jambs, engine etc as clean as possible, since quite alot of salt gets sucked in to the engine bay when you drive along i've notived.

though... i had to replace the valve stems on the wheels last winter, salt seems to eat through rays thinly anodized valve stems.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fuggles - LOL!

Endo - yeah I thought that was the key  will do the same with mine and keep my fingers crossed. Sometimes I think putting a car wet into a garage is the worse than leaving it outside as it takes much longer to dry. My last 32 started to rust but was always garaged, undersealed and polished! 

Is yours a standrd colour?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Allways better to go OTT on keep them rot free, especially since you're new car looks stunning, with some really nice parts on it!

yup it its a standard color, just pretty rare


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Its not a snow pic, but its getting pretty cold here in Oslo


----------



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

I would take a picture of down here....but we dont have any snow...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

endo said:


> Allways better to go OTT on keep them rot free, especially since you're new car looks stunning, with some really nice parts on it!
> 
> yup it its a standard color, just pretty rare


Aww thanks bud:smokin:

Still can't believe it is sitting in my garage!

Yeah we should definately try to preserve these cars!

Will take mine out again as son as the snow clear and properly clean it 

Is it a sort of dark blue? -Newera had a 32 in the same colour recently that I nearly bought...

Very much happier i got my grey one though :bowdown1:

Asim - i came to Oslo a few weeks ago and haven't been as sober since before i was born! I could have paid £10 a pint 
Surely they should tax beer less as it is SO cold there!
Still, people were cool and it reminded me of Scotland. Really enjoyed my stay


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

endo said:


>


High res of these two pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Hah! dont laugh LOL .. (mobile pic)


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Its not a snow pic, but its getting pretty cold here in Oslo


Damn! I shouldn't really be complaing about the cold  



git-r said:


> Yeah we should definately try to preserve these cars!
> 
> Will take mine out again as son as the snow clear and properly clean it
> 
> Is it a sort of dark blue? -Newera had a 32 in the same colour recently that I nearly bought...


Totally!, but that doesnt mean we can't have fun... since after all they were built to be driven, and honestly with a set of winter tyres, they are imense fun down B roads covered in virgin snow  

Yup its the same blue, its a really nice color though it can look a bit flat when its not sunny (most of the time here then ).



jai.vikram said:


> High res of these two pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Here your go, i posted them up here last year 
here


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

outside work today


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi mate, i remember you posting these pics last year, and i still absolutely LOVE this car. it is subtle and yet striking at the same time. if it had of been for sale last year i would seriously of considered buying it without even viewing it.
beautiful



endo said:


> With the weather being that is....
> 
> cleared the car today, and then realised i probably wouldnt get it out of its little hole its burried itself into.
> so, no photo adventure for me today...
> ...


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

RKTuning said:


>


Looks like normar winter in Finland, we broke our temp record on november. over -20c  Get set of winter tyres and have some fun!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Taiquri - great vid mate! I wish the average british driver could drive like that!

No wonder the fins are the best in the world 

Don't you get to do 'ice racing' as part of your driving test?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Love you Fin guys, nuts!!!

Heres mine


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

git-r said:


> Taiquri - great vid mate! I wish the average british driver could drive like that!
> 
> No wonder the fins are the best in the world
> 
> Don't you get to do 'ice racing' as part of your driving test?



Yep, we have to drive "slippery circuit" on driving license school, our driving license is also on 2 part, we get final license after 2 years of driving.. We have to drive slippery circuit on that second test too.. But it is ok. If you really want to drive in country where is 4-5months ice on the road you really have to know 
how to live with it. I cannot understand why uk people does not buy second set of cheaper wheels and fit friction winter tyres (you can drive all around year with friction tyres). It really help a lot, grip is not same than dry road but better than summer tyres. We also use small spikes on our tyres











Frozen lake and ice circuit, my friend is driving (180sx with rally spikes):


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Taiquri said:


> I cannot understand why uk people does not buy second set of cheaper wheels and fit friction winter tyres


why spend money for decent tyres when £15 ditchfinders will do  it's the British way it seems. (and they get the added bonus of something to moan about) :runaway:


i use these Vredestein Wintrac Xtremes, amazing tyres for the snow, i was having a laugh on all the country roads last winter with all the fresh snow to play with, got a lot of strange looks from farmers in their Defenders though.

but they're pants on the track (was too lazy to swap tyres, but it was a good test for them in a way) yhough the wear on them is not as bad as everyone assumes for a winter tyre, compared to the S02s the car normally has.









amazing videos though :bowdown1:


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

endo said:


> why spend money for decent tyres when £15 ditchfinders will do  it's the British way it seems. (and they get the added bonus of something to moan about) :runaway:
> 
> 
> i use these Vredestein Wintrac Xtremes, amazing tyres for the snow, i was having a laugh on all the country roads last winter with all the fresh snow to play with, got a lot of strange looks from farmers in their Defenders though.
> ...


Just used google and vredestein wintrac is "friction tyre". They are good for winter =) But small spikes is better imho


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's mine, not too much snow in Birmingham but did keep the driveway clean. Car would've been inside garage but too cold to even clean that out. Cheapo cover had to do.


----------



## PC Rogers (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^
*CSB*

That's a nice "*Tailored*" car cover you have there??

Hmmm and i would change that illegal rear number plate you have there too!

Not only are the letters ridiculously small it's also illegally spaced! that is a "show plate" NOT street legal!

That will not pass an MOT like that.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

PC Rogers said:


> ^^^
> *CSB*
> 
> That's a nice "*Tailored*" car cover you have there??
> ...


I’m sorry but how is that constructive? After looking through your posts, I'm wondering if you ever have anything pleasant to say to anyone?

- Is it a show plate? Yes
- Is his car parked OFF the road on his drive, with a cover on it? YES
- If you have that little to do with your day, could you have sent him a polite PM reminding him of the UK number plate regs? YES

I have nothing against you doing your job, or the police in general infact, but that kind of semi-agressive post on a picture thread is just unnecessary in my humble opinion. :GrowUp:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

My GTR at the moment (









Our last one from a few winter's back

















i await comments on my number plates ,though i already have new one's to go on with legal letters/spacing


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

The SainT takes one for the team


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

PC Rogers said:


> ^^^
> *CSB*
> 
> That's a nice "*Tailored*" car cover you have there??
> ...


my bad officer 

don't tase me, bro!!


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here are a few of my 34, not whilst under my ownership (i dont drive it in the winter) . Pictures courtesy of the previous owner... not bad i must say . More like a 'frosty' set of pictures rather than snowy...





























:wavey:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

N15M0 said:


> I’m sorry but how is that constructive? After looking through your posts, I'm wondering if you ever have anything pleasant to say to anyone?
> 
> - Is it a show plate? Yes
> - Is his car parked OFF the road on his drive, with a cover on it? YES
> ...


I would suspect it's one of our fellow forum users with an alternative account.

Anyway back to topic. With all the salt on the roads I decided that the wife's car was the best bet:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lets hope so Cris, not that i have anything to hide


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

CSB said:


> my bad officer
> 
> don't tase me, bro!!


:chuckle:


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Taiquri said:


> Looks like normar winter in Finland, we broke our temp record on november. over -20c  Get set of winter tyres and have some fun!


Haha  Thats old vid, but it was fun. As you can see attesa cant really understand snowdrift. Maybe because there isint normal G-forces on snow.

BTW there was huge hole at intercooler thats why its whistling like that.


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

juhiss said:


> Haha  Thats old vid, but it was fun. As you can see attesa cant really understand snowdrift. Maybe because there isint normal G-forces on snow.
> 
> BTW there was huge hole at intercooler thats why its whistling like that.


Yeah, that is old but still good =P


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice pics....


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

PC Rogers said:


> ^^^
> *CSB*
> 
> That's a nice "*Tailored*" car cover you have there??
> ...


change mine back for the MOT. Small plate look's better :smokin: Smal plate is not the worst crime I commit every day :chuckle:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

These are from last time it snowed earlier on in the month. I tucked it in the garage this time.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

my pics


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Heres mine!

videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/Ellisinho9?feature=mhum


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That looks superb Ian, loving the pictures but even more so the colour of the wheels against all the white on show


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

two GTR snow pictures by Velntina. These are just so cool, 11/10 !


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^^ wicked 



Does it have a Y-Pipe? :runaway:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I know the snow had almost gone, but I couldn't get it out of the garage to take the pic!!!!:runaway:
Sorry, quality a bit poor, as it was on phone!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Couple pics taken by me Snow Patrolling ***8211; Canibeat
opcorn: Here we have about 65cm snow right now, wich is more than a Lapland :runaway:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

she was hiding in there


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

60cm snow on background :smokin:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

^Moaar please! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I poked it with my finger and it was about 1-2 dm of snow on it


----------

